# The Munster home is still acting



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

The calsic Musters home from the tv series seems to be acktive in moder televiosn, what show ? Desperate Housewives.The Munsters house is actually located on the Wysteria lane set however the producers have kept the house out of the series, for the time beeing but keep an eye out!  
http://www.classictvhits.com/munsters/house/front_view.jpg - this is the new paint job for the housewives


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a pretty cool little nugget of info. I'll add that to the endless tome of trivia I keep in my head.


----------

